# Windows 8 weird fonts problem. Please help!



## vharidev1993 (Dec 25, 2012)

Lately, I was having issues with installing the Catalyst Control Centre v12.10 on my Win8 PC(It kept saying " Catalyst Control Center cannot be started. There are currently no settings that can be configured using Catalyst Control Center.") I searched several forums and figured out that there might be leftover drivers which might be causing troubles. So I ran "Driver Sweeper" and reinstalled the v12.8 of CCC and the AMD drivers (Driver Sweeper tried to mess with the registry). CCC was up and working until recently I noticed a glitch in the fonts of the windows 8 apps. They went really weird. I've attached a pic for you to consider. Anyway, now I can restore my PC to an earlier time and see if it clears the issue. But I'm afraid the CCC issue would come up again. Please help me.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello vharidev1993 and welcome to TSF,

First thing I recommend is reverting to the older drivers... The ones that worked properly.

Also, you can install drivers from AMD without installing the CCC suite. 

Run the installation .exe and exit after files were extracted, then use Device Manager to install the updated drivers by pointing it to the extracted files location.

Alternatively you can use a program like 7zip or Universal Extractor to unpack the installer and install the drivers as outlined above.


----------



## vharidev1993 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hello!

Sorry for my late reply. I had reverted back to the original Microsoft drivers v8.97 and the problem does not occur now. As of now, AMD has released the v13.1 of the CCC which includes v9 drivers. I'll install and let you know the results. :angel:


----------



## vharidev1993 (Dec 25, 2012)

Please look at the attached pic.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Did you attempt to install the drivers without the Catalyst Control Center?


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

theres a bad windows patch doing the rounds


----------



## vharidev1993 (Dec 25, 2012)

No I haven't tried installing the drivers without installing CCC. I'll try that. As for now, I'm using the Microsoft's driver only . And, what's the patch that you are talking about? :huh:


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

This one my friend

'We are screwed!' Fonts eat a bullet in Microsoft security patch ? The Register


----------

